# Problème Skype 2.0.85 avec Macbook



## gomac (30 Mars 2007)

J'ai installé la dernière version dans le Macbook Core de mon ami (2Duo 2 Mgh 512 de mémoire) La version 10.2.6(Je vais faire une mise à jour bientôt).

Voici mes gros problèmes

1 Ma liste de contact s'efface de jour en jour mais si je vais voir dans un PC il sont encore tous là

2 Mon Isight ne transmet pas mes images à mes contacts. Je me voie dans la caméra dans préférence et je voie mes amis avec leur Webcam. Eux ne sont pas capable de me voir.


Merci pour votre aide


----------



## bucheron74 (30 Mars 2007)

salut 
j ai eu ton souci chez une copine qui a switch&#233; depuis peu mais qui a encore son PC dans sa piaule.Ses contacts skype &#233;taient tous dans son PC mais pas sur son MAC 
Pour moi pareil, je n avais que le tiers de mes contacts sur son MAC mais ils &#233;taient tous sur son PC.
J ai alors eu une id&#233;e bete mais bon j ai tent&#233;.J ai d&#233;sinstall&#233; SKYPE de son mac,vir&#233; les fichiers PLIST des pr&#233;f&#233;rences (il y en a 2 pour skype)
j ai ensuite r&#233;install&#233; skype.Ses contacts sont r&#233;apparus sur son mac 
Tente par l&#224; et dis nous quoi.
Pour la cam, on a tent&#233; de brancher mon camescope minidv mais son contact PC ne nous voit pas.Mais l&#224; j ai pas trop insist&#233; car il me semble que le DV est un peu lourd pour transiter sur le net encore plus sur un PC qui est peut etre pas assez costaud pour encaisser ca le pauvre ...
Pour l ISIGHT par contre , bizarre, peut etre un pare feu chez ton contact.


----------



## naas (30 Mars 2007)

Pour l'isight:
1 Ouvres les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de skype et va dans l'onglet vid&#233;o, tu devrais pouvoir visualiser isight.
2 Ferme tous les logiciels qui utilisent l'isight.


----------

